# Jogi Zank 3 day seminar in TX



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Fri - Sun May 25 -27, 2012 - 9.30am - 5.00pm
*Location*:
358 East Pecan Tree Rd, Waxahachie, TX 75165
35 minutes south of Dallas off I35
*Cost*:
$350/3 days with 1 dog 
$200/3 days spectator


We have openings available for dog/handler teams as well as spectators, please pm me if interested.


*About Jogi*:
Jogi is the 2009 BSP Champion & the 2009 WUSV Vice-Sieger champion, he has competed twice in the WUSV and seven times in the BSP with four different dogs, three of which he bred himself. Jogi is an active member of the Innotek Pro Staff Team and uses Bart Bellons Contact method.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I had the opportunity to be a spectator at one of his seminars last year.. very much worth my time spent there.


----------

